# biscayne bay ghost 9/11



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Took Alonso and Eric on a lil gheenoe trip to Biscayne bay. They both had never been or fished in an LT25. Needless to say they where both very impressed. 

Our mission was Permit and Bonefish. First spot, one cast, one 8lb bone. Saw some more fish through out the day but none that wanted to pose for a picture. We missed more shots cause we were about 30 min late into the tide. The bonefish are real tide sensitive so if you going to be out there, make sure your on time.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice shirt Erik. What do I have to do to get one?

Thats a purdy fish you got there.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Most excellent bonefish and photo. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice shirt Erik.  What do I have to do to get one?
> 
> Thats a purdy fish you got there.


They sell them at the Fly Shop of Miami.


----------



## Jose_Arias (Mar 14, 2009)

Lmao !!! Erick ,I see where you got the jausting idea from .... Nice bone Alonso!


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

that a boy alex. Nice bone/pics


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a pic I took.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice that morning was fun.. Like stated above you MUST be on time!! Catch em up guys!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Real nice fish and pics...WTG!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

good job guys


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

good job Alonzo and crew!


----------

